# Dove Hunting



## THEsportsMAN (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm an avid Pheasant hunter, but was up in Morrow County this afternoon and walked almost my entire 67 acres looking for squirrel...and nothing. I did however manage to jump about 4 doves. Almost shot at one, but then I realized I didn't have my HIP Survey B.S. (whatever that is). Any suggestions on using decoys for doves or any other tips you could give me. Looks like they would be fun to knock down.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Whatever you do don't shoot a dove now. The first season ended Oct 16, and the second doesn't start until November 13 through the 26th.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/PDF/pub298.pdf
Migratory bird seasons...

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/regs/seasons&baglimits.htm
All other seasons...


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

dove decoys are awesome, especially the mojo dove, we had several doves try to land on top of our mojo


----------



## THEsportsMAN (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks for the help fellas...I just found out about the split season yesterday...ha...good thing i didn't shoot that dove. How do stationery decoys work? And what about dove calls?


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

What part of Morrow Co were you in? I live there just wondered if you were in my area. Always looking for someone to pheasant hunt with.


----------



## THEsportsMAN (Oct 18, 2005)

my grandparents have about 67 acres in Marengo, on Twp Rd. 210, it's about 5 miles from 71 and off of CR-15...let me know, I would love to find a place to hunt wild pheasant up there...


----------

